# visa refusal



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

my visa is refused i am so pissed off


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Mondy

I'm so sorry.... :-( 

Can you share the reason with us if you feel like it?

Maybe we can help you with advice. Please don't give up, as love always finds a way to be together.


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

thanks for your replay skydancer 
i dont have the letters at the moment but as i remember
the main point because she paid most of the application fees 
and second because we didnt have egyptian wedding and just had small celeberating with family .. we decided to have a wedding party in aus 
and because i was married before and got divocred soon before i get married to my wife , i told her alrady in the interview we were sparated for 10 months before i divroced her wwe were cosndiered divroced
and


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Dear Mondy
> 
> I'm so sorry.... :-(
> 
> ...


Im sorry to hear your news, unfortunately anything that comes out of CAIRO is negative. The amount of people in our boat is incredible - its like the decision makers in CAIRO like to play GOD. In my case at the moment MRT is a further 15 months away for tribunal, then a further seems 10 plus months for the form 80 to be processed. This whole process is inhumane to say the least with little regard for ppls feelings, and the ridiculous excuses for refusal. NOT BIG WEDDING. NOT MANY AT WEDDING. ETC ETC. what law is there to state the amount of ppl has to attend ur wedding or engagement etc. Complaining to authorities does not help. If you apply via embassy in thailand - u get visa in 4 months. CAIRO years. We all should join forces and take this issue and go public. Annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

have to agree Annie with my own situation my diabetis has gone way out of control with readings in the 20's do they care."They dont seem to care"we seem to be another number or another $$$$. the stress level on both sides is high.I have to wonder what the plan is in making people wait long delays.Are they hoping people will just give up.are we supposed to have no feelings.we shouldnt be treated this way because "we chose to do things differently'What is this issue with the WEDDING anyway,are they saying it is important to have a celebration in our spouses country but not care about our own families feelings in australia
Dont we as Australians have the right for freedom of choice where we marry and how we marry
when did we lose that did someone forget to tell me.what happened to dont forget *australian values and equal opportunity *
Far too many people are getting hurt and emotionally abused.


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

mondy007 said:


> my visa is refused i am so pissed off


Sorry to hear this, I totally understand how you are feeling. I too have to agree with Annie and Trishher, I too am in the same situation with my husband. I too thought it was my choice to marry where I wanted and with a person I simply love, trust and adore. I feel like we have done something wrong by falling in love and we are being punished.
My refusal was the marriage was not celebrated large enough, age difference, religion, financial and cultural differences. My husband and I already had a marriage celebrant booked to say marriage vows on our first wedding anniversary being later this year, but I have had to postpone this arrangement until he comes. I thought I lived in a multicultural and diverse society where everyone is treated equally and not discriminated against because of age, religion, race, financial status and culture. I feel very betrayed by my country. Changes to this process need to be done as it puts everyone's life on hold, puts your life financially and emotionally in turmoil and can start to effect one's health and social wellbeing.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

The process should be fair. There should be a uniform standard in place when assessing applications from overseas missions. Countless people get their partner visas with just a civil ceremony wedding. I know of successful cases where the husband is about 30 years older !, and where does the religion come in?

Mondy, your wife paid most of the application fees. So what?? Does that indicate a fraud going on? What nonsense reasons.... and the divorce was legal. How can a stranger judge you after an hour or two's tense interview?

All of you guys and gals that are dealing with Cairo, and others that have had absurd reasons given for a refusal, need to put in a class action against them.

At the very least, get an immigration lawyer to write a letter on all your behalves, stating each case briefly and send it off to the Global Feedback.

There is no way that the decision maker in Cairo can be 100% certain that each of your cases was fraudulent. If there is some doubt, then the humane thing to do would be to grant the visa, because after all, it is a *two year provisional visa*. It is designed to give the couple two years to prove that their relationship is genuine and continuing. The final and more accurate assessment comes then, when all doubts will be clear.

Feel for you all.....it's the worst kind of disruption to life, and to be made to feel like a criminal for being in a genuine loving relationship, is definitely inhuman and opposed to Australian Values.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> The process should be fair. There should be a uniform standard in place when assessing applications from overseas missions. Countless people get their partner visas with just a civil ceremony wedding. I know of successful cases where the husband is about 30 years older !, and where does the religion come in?
> 
> Mondy, your wife paid most of the application fees. So what?? Does that indicate a fraud going on? What nonsense reasons.... and the divorce was legal. How can a stranger judge you after an hour or two's tense interview?
> 
> ...


Hi again. I for one have complained to the Global, but as they told me they cannot help. But they told me they would send my complaint to Cairo that day. I totally agree with you re THE 2 YEAR PROVISIONAL VISA. Imm has time on their side by holding us to prove our relationship is true, genuine and continuing. We have even applied for a tourist visa and this also was denied. CAIRO seems to be a law unto themselves and I and many others have done all the legal paperwork required and as far as my relationship is concerned we proved and showed it is genuine. I think a 10 year relationship for a start says something, plus the fact I have travelled to Morocco many times since 2005,and living in Morocco for 18 plus months with my partner and his family. At the moment I do not know how they define genuine. Perhaps im missing something, but they do not elaborate. The time frame for refusal in our case after our interviews, was 10 months, now we have a further 15 months according to MRT to be allocated a date for a hearing, then based on others in the same boat, if it is remitted back to CAIRO, it seems a further 9 plus months to be granted a visa, or should I say HOPING to hear if CAIRO will at last grant our visa. Even after this time some are STILL WAITING. If this was not so serious and damaging to our lives I would think im living and participating in a comedy show. I asked a question at my interview "is there a quota system here" reply was 'YES" . Anyway to all in this nightmare, emotionally, and financially draining experience THIS BOAT IS FULL AND IS SINKING. Annie 123


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Annie, have you contacted your local MP in Australia? That has helped in some cases. I still think that if all of you put in a group complaint to the right authority, the system will be overhauled. There needs to be parity with other DIOC's around the world.


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

i agree with skydancer i will be the first if you all join me
i miss my wife so much and i had hopes that we become together by now


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

ah one of the refuse reasons that my wife and i are 2 different cultures and religions


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

mondy007 said:


> i agree with skydancer i will be the first if you all join me
> i miss my wife so much and i had hopes that we become together by now


Hi again. Yes the member of parliament is the next step now that this gov has finally formed one here. I agree that we all need to find the right ppl who will be in a position to do something in a positive way to overturn this attitude from Cairo. AGE, RACE, RELIGION & CULTURE is very wrong considering we in Australia are supposed to practice tolerance from all. At the moment I for one do not feel a very proud aussie. I was treated with total respect and acceptance on each occasion I lived in Morocco. I get the feeling from imm. that Morocco does not exist or wishes they would just go away. Perhaps Imm hoping we here will go away and disappear, as they make this experience deplorable with our hands tied behind our backs. The stress and depression I and my partner are feeling is unacceptable, as they rob us of further precious years together. Annie123


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

On cultural and other differences aspects, before Immi get judged too harshly one thing that needs to be acknowledged is that the processing of all visas and results will also be based on what has happened historically and also one reason why Immi people employed at different AHCs/Embassies/Consulates etc. will often be people with local backgrounds but who will be backed up by more senior people.
The local Immi practices will be developed on both history and local understanding and decisions made accordingly.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> On cultural and other differences aspects, before Immi get judged too harshly one thing that needs to be acknowledged is that the processing of all visas and results will also be based on what has happened historically and also one reason why Immi people employed at different AHCs/Embassies/Consulates etc. will often be people with local backgrounds but who will be backed up by more senior people.
> The local Immi practices will be developed on both history and local understanding and decisions made accordingly.


Im not quite sure what you mean by historically.!!! there are alot of countries throughout the world who have not been view favourably in the past, but regardless of past histories, it seems all people in any of those countries are branded by the countries history, is that what u mean.? If this is so that is very unfair as everyone is an individual. I suppose we could say Aust was built up from convicts, but surely we are not all branded as such. Perhaps im just lost but look forward to understanding what you are meaning. ty for your reply.


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> On cultural and other differences aspects, before Immi get judged too harshly one thing that needs to be acknowledged is that the processing of all visas and results will also be based on what has happened historically and also one reason why Immi people employed at different AHCs/Embassies/Consulates etc. will often be people with local backgrounds but who will be backed up by more senior people.
> The local Immi practices will be developed on both history and local understanding and decisions made accordingly.


I too don't understand what you are trying to say.............
What has happened historically?????
And what does this have to do with what is happening in 2010???? The decision maker in my case did not have local knowledge, otherwise they would know that my husband and I would not have married if his parents did not accept me. Also the celebration we had for our marriage was our business, we wanted to keep it intimate with family and close friends but this too was not acceptable by the decision maker. The fact that my phone bill per quarter is almost enough to travel back to morocco and the hours we spent talking on the net, the fact that I can't just pick up and go to morocco and live when I have kids at school a mortgage and stable job security and super for retirement and that I am the same religion as my husband, however were these taken into consideration or was the file even read - I doubt it - if the file was read or our statements read the decision maker would have known about some of the things we were refused for which is bs. It was stated that my case was complex, well then contact me and ask some questions to gain clarity in this situation.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

there comes a time in our lives when we have to think what we are doing and where we are heading.We have certainly been given this time. When this happens, we need to look for options. we need to step away and nurture ourselves 

I know it is difficult in this situation .I too dont understand why we are being treated this way. We have been through so much together and we are all hurting. But I also know it is wrong to base a decission on the past.We are not responsible for what happened in any ones past but our own.My husband and I found the tribunal confronting and challenging.Because my husband and I are a genuine couple the questions were not hard to answer but a little invasive.My husband was asked was he ashamed of me....just because we did not marry in his country (morocco) imagine how we both felt.hurt angry and annoyed and yet we had to sit and repond and wait for the next question.Just because we chose to marry quietly in egypt with no family from either sides we are being judged. I wonder if those people employed in that position would recover so easily if placed in this situation..

We have had our share of rejection and I dont think we are wrong to feel as we do.We have a right to be heard,Perhaps people will not agree but thats alright.I am not asking for anyone to agree with me.There must be a better system in place for anyone going through this.Perhaps a letter sent out with a update that our cases have moved along,showing us something positive to hold on to.it would give a person peace of mind.

yes those working for Imigration are human and just doing their job....but remember
we are human too .......


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

I interpreted Wanderer's comment more so regarding what has happened historically with visa applications from Morocco. Perhaps there is a high number of relationship breakups before the PR is granted? Or perhaps they have found a high number of applications to be fraudulent? There must be some reason that they reject so many applications. It seems there is a very small quota accepted.

Either way it sounds very frustrating for you all. Especially one person who mentioned they'd been in a relationship for 10 years and still got the visa rejected? That sounds crazy! Who could be bothered faking a relationship for 10 years for the sake of someone else's visa?! I'd grant it on that alone!

Is it traditional for Moroccans to have large weddings? They seem to be knocking back many applications based on small weddings.

I guess it's easy for me to sit here and think of valid reasons they are rejecting so many applications as i'm not in your shoes. Mind you we are still waiting on our visa.... and we didn't have ANY wedding! I guess that will be viewed differently for Argentine culture.

Good luck to you all if you decide to take this to some sort of legal challenge.

DesdeBsAs


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

annie123 said:


> Im not quite sure what you mean by historically.!!! there are alot of countries throughout the world who have not been view favourably in the past, but regardless of past histories, it seems all people in any of those countries are branded by the countries history, is that what u mean.? If this is so that is very unfair as everyone is an individual. I suppose we could say Aust was built up from convicts, but surely we are not all branded as such. Perhaps im just lost but look forward to understanding what you are meaning. ty for your reply.


Every application is of course going to be considered on its merits and it is not going to be just Moroccans, Tunisians, Algerians or wherever nor the history as old as Australia's first European settlers being convicts or only history.
For all visas there are eligibility requirements and how they are met will of course be examined with local customs in mind, the arranged marriages of some cultures even accepted and at the end of the day COs do need to make a decision on what information is provided.
I am not privvy to what information is in Immi records but I would be sure if there was a continual stream of visa rejections with no valid reasoning then that would be picked up by the Immi department management.
Records could in fact also show that there has been an exceedlingly high failure rate in relationships forged with people from a particular region/background for whatever reasons and that could be one aspect COs would have as a background to consider in examination of applications presented, but it does come down to the total package of information presented.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi DesdeBsAs 
my husband is also from Morocco and we have also been in a 10 year relationship,I couldnt imagine anyone staying together this long if they were not genuine.Im not sure what it is about moroccans..my husbands family his mother and 7 siblings did not all celebrate ther marraiges in any way,They dont have a problem that we didnt either and all gave their blessings.we have submitted statements from them stating their support on this.Just waiting now to see if we need a third hearing.... Good luck with everything DesdeBsAs


----------



## Gemini (Sep 9, 2010)

This is pathetic 

When did you apply for your visa?


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gemini said:


> This is pathetic
> 
> When did you apply for your visa?


Hi Gemini. I applied on my return from Morocco 2009 after living with my partner and family for 10 months in 2008, 8 months in 2007, 3 months in 2005. We started as friends 2001 and the relationship developed over the following 4 years. I first met my partner in person 2005, and this relationship grew strong, positive and very genuine to the present day. The refusal was "not genuine", but the decision maker stated that we didnt have stat dec's from his family, which showed the decision maker didnt read the file when making that statement, as he gave my partner these documents back at time of his interview. On receiving the file to present to MRT they had copies of these "STAT DEC'S" in their file in Cairo. I find this very strange to say the least. Perhaps Cairo is on overload, but to state a lie in refusing is not very professional. We had to wait 10 months to receive the refusal, now it has been submitted to MRT and they now have stated it will be a further 15 months before we will be allocated a date for this hearing, and if they then remit it back to Cairo, it seems to be taking a further 9 - 10 plus months to know the outcome, plus further paperwork, medicals, police clearances etc.and all this added financial burden that is necessary to continue. As I have stated previously perhaps they hoped we would just give up and go away. Someone previously said love will find a way through this nightmare, I can only hope and pray that this nightmare will conclude sooner than later. It would have been easier to just live in Marocco - cheaper at least. annie123


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

I cannot believe the news that I have been reading in regards to the refusals through the embassy in Cairo. I am so worried now about my husband's application. My husband is Tunisian and our application was lodged late May this year. I am an Australian citizen. It is now 3 weeks exactly since we had the interview together and everything else (checks, etc) have and completed and have come back clear. We are now awaiting the final decision from the Senior Migration Officer. My husband and I both attended the embassy in Cairo for our interviews (interviewed separately though) and we were drilled quite hard in the interview. Even though the questions were quite personal I believe we did well in that aspect.

My only worry was the financial-related questions. I am making more money than my husband and I was questioned about how I contributed a lot financially to the relationship. I did admit that to the officer; however we both as husband and wife decided to work together and it didn't matter how much money one was making. I also mentioned that I also FULLY financially supported my father and brother whilst I was living at the family home for the past four years. This included food, mortgage payments, bank repayments, etc. So I shouldn't be denied the visa because of that.

Also we had the BIG traditional Tunisian wedding because we both wanted it as we believe family is very important to us on this occasion. Only my sister could attend the wedding due to Tunisia being so far away. My mother who was based in London at the time was sick (she got a stroke) so she couldn't come. I did advise the officer that once my husband and I are settled in Australia, we would also be having a traditional New Zealand wedding as I still want this for my family in Oz and NZ.

I have also embraced Islam and consider myself Muslim. I told the officer that I chose this and I was never forced into it. My best friends since primary school were of a similar background to my husband and they were muslim too. I am quite familiar with the religion. She also asked if our future children would be raised Muslim, I said yes. In addition to my answer, I advised that even though I have embraced this religion, our family will still be involved in Xmas celebrations etc (not the actual celebrating of the occasion). In our culture (NZ), it doesn;t matter what religion you are, it is respectful to attend the dinner's, lunches etc. I told the officer that at the end of the day, it doesn't matter what religion we are, its about family (which is completely true).

I did my husband on the internet and we actually married the first time we met in person. We did in fact communicate every day since we met which was 8 months before. Some people may call me crazy but I do not believe in sexual intimacy until marriage (from my previous religion) and he too was the same. Although I want to spend more time with him in Tunisia, I can't because of work and study.

Gosh I hope I get the visa because I need him here with me. 
I must admit, its been pretty stressful but I hope and pray. It's good to know that I know of others going through the long distance communication at the moment whilst waiting for the visa.

I also hope that you have your partner's with you soon in Australia. 

Rio xx


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Dear Rio,

Thank you for sharing your story here. It is scary to read about so many refusals, but just to put it in perspective, remember, there are many many more positive outcomes than negative ones even from Cairo.

Your case sounds very strong on each point. I know it is easier said than done, try to relax and think positively. It is extremely likely that you and your hubby will be together in Australia soon.

All the best, and good luck to all of us that are waiting for our visas


----------



## HIGH VOLTAGE (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sorry*

I am really sorry for that. Don't worry and consider everything as for your well being. If you wish share the reason for your refusal with others by replying to this hence others may be alert to avoid such situation.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

@ High Voltage, all the information is there. Please take time to read through the thread before commenting.

@ joni003, why are you even here? 16 posts and all of them pointless.


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Hi Dear Rio,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story here. It is scary to read about so many refusals, but just to put it in perspective, remember, there are many many more positive outcomes than negative ones even from Cairo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your positive comments Skydancer. I will keep everyone informed. I believe sharing our experiences on this forum helps to support each other and what we are going through. I really feel for other beautiful ladies in the same situtation as I. Any of the North African countries are so far away and the long distance between each other makes it hard.

Thanks for your wishes
Rio x x


----------



## pslonim (Nov 21, 2010)

hi everyone, 
i have only just found this forum and it has completely freaked me out. all this talk of visa refusals and tribunals and the months and years it can take, its all very overwhelming! And while my partner (moroccan) and I are not up to this stage yet, it seems like its certainly something we need to keep in mind. We have been together for about 2 years, we met when I was on holiday in morocco and i have been back there several times since but never for very long. we know that we want to spend our lives together, but we are both still quite young and dont feel the need to get married straight away. But when we do, what is the best way to go about it immigration wise?
Is it easier to get a prospective marriage visa and get married in aus or get married in morocco and get a spouse visa? Does anyone know if its possible if he came on a tourist visa, to get married in australia and apply in australia for him to stay? If we do get married in Morocco, I will make sure we have a big celebration as that seems to be quite a common grounds for refusal of visas, but is there anything else i should know that would help in the future? 
Thanks so much in advance, and my thoughts and best wishes are with all of you who are waiting for good news, the whole thing just seems so cruel and unfair. 
phoebe


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

pslonim said:


> hi everyone,
> i have only just found this forum and it has completely freaked me out. all this talk of visa refusals and tribunals and the months and years it can take, its all very overwhelming! And while my partner (moroccan) and I are not up to this stage yet, it seems like its certainly something we need to keep in mind. We have been together for about 2 years, we met when I was on holiday in morocco and i have been back there several times since but never for very long. we know that we want to spend our lives together, but we are both still quite young and dont feel the need to get married straight away. But when we do, what is the best way to go about it immigration wise?
> Is it easier to get a prospective marriage visa and get married in aus or get married in morocco and get a spouse visa? Does anyone know if its possible if he came on a tourist visa, to get married in australia and apply in australia for him to stay? If we do get married in Morocco, I will make sure we have a big celebration as that seems to be quite a common grounds for refusal of visas, but is there anything else i should know that would help in the future?
> Thanks so much in advance, and my thoughts and best wishes are with all of you who are waiting for good news, the whole thing just seems so cruel and unfair.
> phoebe


Hi there
I don't know which is best, as my husband (moroccan) and I were refused and our application had alot of evidence and was prepared well. We have since also applied for visitor visa and it was refused, after providing alot of information including the fact we are awaiting mrt proceedings and just want to spead sometime together. I'm happy to talk more in private if you like.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

pslonim said:


> hi everyone,
> i have only just found this forum and it has completely freaked me out. all this talk of visa refusals and tribunals and the months and years it can take, its all very overwhelming! And while my partner (moroccan) and I are not up to this stage yet, it seems like its certainly something we need to keep in mind. We have been together for about 2 years, we met when I was on holiday in morocco and i have been back there several times since but never for very long. we know that we want to spend our lives together, but we are both still quite young and dont feel the need to get married straight away. But when we do, what is the best way to go about it immigration wise?
> Is it easier to get a prospective marriage visa and get married in aus or get married in morocco and get a spouse visa? Does anyone know if its possible if he came on a tourist visa, to get married in australia and apply in australia for him to stay? If we do get married in Morocco, I will make sure we have a big celebration as that seems to be quite a common grounds for refusal of visas, but is there anything else i should know that would help in the future?
> Thanks so much in advance, and my thoughts and best wishes are with all of you who are waiting for good news, the whole thing just seems so cruel and unfair.
> phoebe


Hi phoebe

I really do not think there is any difference, everything you submit is what the decision is based on - re accept or refuse. It appears if you have a large age gap it refused. If you basically the same age - there should not be a problem. Re tourist visa - we were refused back in 2006. We applied for a Prospective Marriage visa 2009 - was refused June 2010, presently waiting for MRT hearing - seems waiting time will be oct/nov 2011.
Tourist visa is very difficult - he must show he has a job, money in the bank, letters from his employer stating his return from holidays etc. I do not advise if he gets that visa for you both to marry on that visa.
I wish you well with whatever you decide and good luck. annie123


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pslonim said:


> hi everyone,
> i have only just found this forum and it has completely freaked me out. all this talk of visa refusals and tribunals and the months and years it can take, its all very overwhelming! And while my partner (moroccan) and I are not up to this stage yet, it seems like its certainly something we need to keep in mind. We have been together for about 2 years, we met when I was on holiday in morocco and i have been back there several times since but never for very long. we know that we want to spend our lives together, but we are both still quite young and dont feel the need to get married straight away. But when we do, what is the best way to go about it immigration wise?
> Is it easier to get a prospective marriage visa and get married in aus or get married in morocco and get a spouse visa? Does anyone know if its possible if he came on a tourist visa, to get married in australia and apply in australia for him to stay? If we do get married in Morocco, I will make sure we have a big celebration as that seems to be quite a common grounds for refusal of visas, but is there anything else i should know that would help in the future?
> Thanks so much in advance, and my thoughts and best wishes are with all of you who are waiting for good news, the whole thing just seems so cruel and unfair.
> phoebe


Given the history of difficulties others are facing Pheobe, I'd suggest you do have a good read of what the eligibility requirements are for relationships and particularly what is in Booklet #1.
One thing not stated about marriage waiving a 12 months relationship requirement is that there are still expectations by Immi you have been living together for some time, six months being mentioned in an Immi procedures manual that COs will use as a guide but that is not all they will be looking at it would seem given refusals that have taken place.
You may find that someone from Morocco has difficulty getting a tourist visa and that does apply to residents of many countries and even if one was granted, it could have what is called a No Further Stay condition on it which means no further visa can be applied for from within Australia so I'd not suggest that approach.
Quite possibly if you can arrange to spend a considerable ammount of time together, the PMV may be the best approach.


----------



## pslonim (Nov 21, 2010)

hi all,
thanks for all the assistance, looks like I have some research to do into what will be best for us. at least i have found this forum early on so i can be prepared for when we do need to appy to immigration. good luck to all of you still waiting!
cheers


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow i'm also feeling quite 'freaked out' by all this refusal talks... gosh I am so sorry for everyone who has been refused a visa, I cant imagine how difficult it might be. My husband and I have lodged his forms in Iran (I am living with him in Iran until his visa is granted). I am starting to feel soooooo frustrated and homesick and we are only 4 months into our 10 month standard processing time. My husband and I have 16yrs age difference so I'm starting to get abit concerned that they might not like that... We were together for just under a yr before we got married (spend about 5 months physically together) and applied for his visa 7 months after we got married (which we have spent the full 7 months living together).


----------



## omariann (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in same case as you, i need to know more news about what happened 
Thank you


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Mona said:


> Wow i'm also feeling quite 'freaked out' by all this refusal talks... gosh I am so sorry for everyone who has been refused a visa, I cant imagine how difficult it might be. My husband and I have lodged his forms in Iran (I am living with him in Iran until his visa is granted). I am starting to feel soooooo frustrated and homesick and we are only 4 months into our 10 month standard processing time. My husband and I have 16yrs age difference so I'm starting to get abit concerned that they might not like that... We were together for just under a yr before we got married (spend about 5 months physically together) and applied for his visa 7 months after we got married (which we have spent the full 7 months living together).


My husband had his visa granted a few days ago so all I can say is stay positive and it will all work out. Just keep having faith, I truely wish that everyones experience was a quick and easy one.. unfortunately we don't live in a 'quick and easy' world. Thinking of you all


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations Mona :-D

It's always uplifting to hear good news of visas granted! Wishing you and your husband all the best for your new life together in Australia!


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Skydancer- we were one of the lucky ones only waiting just under 5 months for a high risk country (Iran), it is so unfortunate how some other places are really being hard on the applicants e.g. Cairo... my heart truely goes out to all of them


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

ngn said:


> hi mona...i am also iranian but i have married a native aussie.i read ur husband is also oldrer than u..well mine is 20 yrs older than me and is christian and much difrent than mer..but we r truely in love...did ur age difrence brought any issue?can u tell me a little bit about ur case and any adivce to me..i know u have been through this so u can undrestand it can ruin ones life..i appreciate ur tips.
> tx and cheers


Hi Ngn, I would be more the happy to advise you on our experience through the process. To answer your question, no- our age difference was not mentioned as a concern to us at all. However, we are both Iranian (I was born in Aust however my parents are Iranian and i also have an Iranian 'shenasname' as well as both an Iranian and Australian passport- so technically we are both also Muslim.) I have been living in Iran with my husband since we got married and applied for his visa 7 months after we got married so I guess they also took into consideration that we had lived together, not just got married and me go back to Aus until his visa is granted.
I guess the most important thing is to focus on in your application is how you met and how your relationship developed. 
Have you already submitted your forms to the embassy? 
My husband and I had been on a number of overseas trips before we got married so we submitted evidence from our Passports that we had been on holidays together and also ALOT of phone records- we spend hours talking on the phone while I was in Australia.
We submitted the forms at the end of July '10 at the Aussie Embassy in Tehran and was informed that his visa has been granted at the beginning of Dec '10.
Please feel free to ask any other questions!!


----------



## julie8 (Jan 17, 2011)

*I don't know what to do now!*

I am Australian and my partner is Egyptian. We have been in a relationship for 3 and a half years. Two years ago we applied for a PMV and Cairo Embassy scared my partner off by saying he didn't have enough evidence and if he went through with the application he would never be able to leave Egypt. (He was also refused a tourist visa just over a year ago.I have been to Egypt to be with him 7 times, one stay of 5 months and now we are coming to the end of a 13 month stay ( I got a year's leave without pay). Other trips have been only for about 10 days as I am a teacher and have come for school holidays when I could. Although we qualify for a de facto partner visa maybe we would have more chance of getting a PMV because Cairo wants evidence of a big wedding, and they say they want engagement party and wedding photos. We didn't do that because I wanted to get married in Australia. Posts I have read today are worrying me because apparently Cairo refuses visas if there is a big age difference, religious difference, and cultural difference and all of these apply to us. Also I contribute more financially because I earn a lot more than people can earn in a poor country like Egypt. I explained in my statement how early in our relationship we considered all of these issues and why they are not a problem for us however it seems that the decision makers in Cairo have different ideas. I think we'll apply for the PMV - we should have enough evidence this time because we have stat decs from his family and friends, 3 of my friends (Ausssies), a lease contract from the owner of the flat we rented for a year, documents showing joint ownership of two apartments, a taxi and a car in Egypt plus our wills and the other usual evidence eg photos. I have to go back to Oz in a couple of days time for the beginning of the school year so we will be careful to collect evidence of phone calls until we can get everything together for the application. If after all the waiting we are refused or even if we don't get the visa after the MRT I can get a teaching job in another country where we can be together as I have a lot of experience teaching English as A Second Language and he would have to find a job there, for example I don't think it would be very difficult for me to get a job in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. It just pisses me off because then I would have to leave a well paid, secure job in Australia and it wouldn't be easy to get another job when we eventually could both come to Australia together.


----------



## Jarrah (Mar 7, 2011)

*Same same but not in age*

Hi, I totally feel for you here. 
Being an Australian guy having a long distance romance with my girl in Cambodia with a 20 year age difference, I think I have conceeded that I might never get her here to live. In addition to the regular red tape, the issue of our age difference is worrying, and probably go against our case I think ????..



ngn said:


> hi mona...i am also iranian but i have married a native aussie.i read ur husband is also oldrer than u..well mine is 20 yrs older than me and is christian and much difrent than mer..but we r truely in love...did ur age difrence brought any issue?can u tell me a little bit about ur case and any adivce to me..i know u have been through this so u can undrestand it can ruin ones life..i appreciate ur tips.
> tx and cheers


----------



## cath74 (Dec 9, 2008)

trishher said:


> there comes a time in our lives when we have to think what we are doing and where we are heading.We have certainly been given this time. When this happens, we need to look for options. we need to step away and nurture ourselves
> 
> I know it is difficult in this situation .I too dont understand why we are being treated this way. We have been through so much together and we are all hurting. But I also know it is wrong to base a decission on the past.We are not responsible for what happened in any ones past but our own.My husband and I found the tribunal confronting and challenging.Because my husband and I are a genuine couple the questions were not hard to answer but a little invasive.My husband was asked was he ashamed of me....just because we did not marry in his country (morocco) imagine how we both felt.hurt angry and annoyed and yet we had to sit and repond and wait for the next question.Just because we chose to marry quietly in egypt with no family from either sides we are being judged. I wonder if those people employed in that position would recover so easily if placed in this situation..
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. The whole process is a joke. It's invasive and stressful and disrespectful and.........the list goes on. My partner and I have been together for nearly 7 years and I miss Australia and would love to go back to my country. Thankfully, I have a dual citizenship Polish and Australian which means I can live with my partner in Poland without "prosecution". For about 4 years now we have been contemplating migrating to Australia but every time we start the process we think about the crap we'll have to go through and the humiliation and the virtual begging and all the things we would have to do to immigrate and we always decide to leave it for a while longer. Australia has the most absurd partner immigration laws of any country in the world. Not something we should be proud of.


----------



## CGR (Jan 21, 2011)

I am from South Africa and have applied for a De Facto Visa. My love is an Australian resident and when we decided to live in Australia rather than stay in SA, due to unemployment and crime here, we thought it best she go over first to get a job. She has been in Australia for 11months now and found work easily. We have been waiting 7months now for a decision to be made. I'm stuck in SA and this has turned into an emotional nightmare for us being apart. As this is a tempory visa I really can't understand why it is taking so long. This was meant to be our new start and by now we had hoped to be planing our wedding and such. Instead we are apart; stressed, emotional, depressed and waiting for an answer.

In the end there doesn't appear like theres anything one can do to help get answers quicker. I don't know why any government would want to put people through this...


----------



## Safy888 (May 17, 2011)

Skydancer said:


> Annie, have you contacted your local MP in Australia? That has helped in some cases. I still think that if all of you put in a group complaint to the right authority, the system will be overhauled. There needs to be parity with other DIOC's around the world.


I wrote to my local MP, the head of DIAC and the Prime Minister - all came to absolutely nothing. It seems that when it comes down to it, none of them care, their focus on the illegal boat people that just keep coming. While I feel sorry for them, they are fed, clothed and mostly they stay in Australia - let's face it they are here illegally. Our husbands are legally applying but no they are considered frauds. What a crazy screwed up system we have.


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

Safy888 said:


> I wrote to my local MP, the head of DIAC and the Prime Minister - all came to absolutely nothing. It seems that when it comes down to it, none of them care, their focus on the illegal boat people that just keep coming. While I feel sorry for them, they are fed, clothed and mostly they stay in Australia - let's face it they are here illegally. Our husbands are legally applying but no they are considered frauds. What a crazy screwed up system we have.


That's exactly how I feel to Safy888. Not to mention burning down detention centres, destroying personal ID documents, or bringing diseases such as TB or worse into the country AND still being granted a visa (all of which would be more than sufficient to refuse a visa when applying the legal way). My fiance earns only $1000 a year as a psychologist and managed to pay the $1675 PMV visa fee and all other necessary costs associated such as medicals, police checks etc. While these other people pay up to $10,000 to people smugglers to come illegally, and yet, they get their visas granted quicker than the legal way! The after this they refuse to learn English and still after 5 years of being in the country are still receiving centrelink benefits. As far as I can see if you can afford to pay people such money then you arent a "refugee" or "asylum seeker". And what makes it worse is when I see all these people on the forums with a partner who has a medical condition getting refused a visa because they will be a financial strain on Australia - what a absolute joke. Just think, every illegal person that comes into this country takes away 1 of our partner's visas, and the processing time gets longer and longer ..... My partner and I clearly Iove each other and have applied the correct way and ticked every box needed for a visa, why should we have to wait 12 months to be together ? Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Safy888 (May 17, 2011)

Yes agreed, they aren't refugees, only the 'wealthier' can afford to jump a boat. As I said I'm not saying that they choose an easy road, but it is illegal, when all is said and done. I guess DIAC don't care cause while our men are all applying the legal way, DIAC is raking in the cash and just saying no.
My husband's visa was refused in May, he is Egyptian. We got all the same crappy reasons for the refusal - age difference, religion (which was wrong as we are both Muslim), cultural differences, not a traditional Egyptian wedding (minor detail that as a foreigner, the only way to marry is in the Ministry!!) I was livid to say the least and wrote to anyone that I could think of at the time. I refused to go to the MRT as I don't think a 28 month wait is right or just, so we decided to reapply - paperwork is going to be submitted at the end of this month. One small win is that the visa manager, that awful woman's boss has promised me that he will personally review the application this time. God help him if he refuses us again - my emails to him won't be anywhere near as pleasant as they were last time!!


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

I too agree with you both, we applied for MRT in June 2010 after the visa was refused. We still don't know when the MRT hearing will take place. No one seems to worry about the crisis that we as australians are being put through, what about our emotional turmoil, the hardship, and we have paid and done everything legal. We just want a fair go. The only thing we did was to find someone that loves and respect us and that we want to spend our future with.



augenblick said:


> That's exactly how I feel to Safy888. Not to mention burning down detention centres, destroying personal ID documents, or bringing diseases such as TB or worse into the country AND still being granted a visa (all of which would be more than sufficient to refuse a visa when applying the legal way). My fiance earns only $1000 a year as a psychologist and managed to pay the $1675 PMV visa fee and all other necessary costs associated such as medicals, police checks etc. While these other people pay up to $10,000 to people smugglers to come illegally, and yet, they get their visas granted quicker than the legal way! The after this they refuse to learn English and still after 5 years of being in the country are still receiving centrelink benefits. As far as I can see if you can afford to pay people such money then you arent a "refugee" or "asylum seeker". And what makes it worse is when I see all these people on the forums with a partner who has a medical condition getting refused a visa because they will be a financial strain on Australia - what a absolute joke. Just think, every illegal person that comes into this country takes away 1 of our partner's visas, and the processing time gets longer and longer ..... My partner and I clearly Iove each other and have applied the correct way and ticked every box needed for a visa, why should we have to wait 12 months to be together ? Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Cezzy84 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am also waiting for a spouse visa and while the wait is frustrating, I am not going to begrudge asylum seekers for it. The majority of asylum seekers arrive by plane, not boat, and it is NOT illegal to seek asylum in any country. The average wait for an asylum seeker from Afghanistan is a year, during which time they are usually detained in some pretty horrific facilities. At least we have our freedom and all the rest of it. 

If you are so frustrated about the wait and you have applied offshore, why not look into applying for a tourist visa and coming to Australia to join your spouse while you wait for your visa.

Fingers crossed our visas all come through soon!


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

My partner is from a high risk country, so I do understand very well what applicants go through. However, inferring that the process is an easy walk in the park for low risk country applicants is not fair and its not true. We all have to put in a lot of work, regardless of country.


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

*My thoughts*

I don't begrudge the true refugee or asylum seeker. But I'm angry when they can pay $16,000 or more to come and claim asylum or use their children as the key to come to australia.

I wonder how you would feel 2.5 years down the track, 1 spousal visa, 1 visitor visa , waiting for MRT 14 months so far and alot $$$$$$ later. Try not being with your husband for 18 months. Now married for 2 years in November and he still has never been to Australia.

Some of us are angry and with every right to be, we feel, well, I feel my government is letting me down. Its an awful thing when one person has decided the fate or future of your family without asking you anything and there is very little you can do, but I for one don't have to like it and I'm certainly no going to stop having an opinion. I think you need to be more compassionate and have empathy for others.

S


----------



## pennyluvshama (Sep 24, 2011)

Cairo aust embassy has serious problems ! Lets kick their arse together ! Add me please


----------



## pennyluvshama (Sep 24, 2011)

*Grrrr*

Cairo aust embassy has serious problems ! Lets kick their arse together ! Add me please


----------



## Safy888 (May 17, 2011)

*Grrr*



pennyluvshama said:


> Cairo aust embassy has serious problems ! Lets kick their arse together ! Add me please


I agree Penny, something needs to be done about Cairo and their lack of empathy. I sent you a request and PM. I can let you know what we have done.

Safy


----------



## weng (Nov 19, 2010)

havaiana girl said:


> I too agree with you both, we applied for MRT in June 2010 after the visa was refused. We still don't know when the MRT hearing will take place. No one seems to worry about the crisis that we as australians are being put through, what about our emotional turmoil, the hardship, and we have paid and done everything legal. We just want a fair go. The only thing we did was to find someone that loves and respect us and that we want to spend our future with.


Hi Havaiana...My visa was refused in April and we have been contacted now by MRT and has set the first hearing on October. We were pleasantly surprised that the hearing came early for we have heard and was even advised that it cud take a 7 months to 1 year before we hear from MRT.

I would like to believe that this is some good news for us which means that maybe our case is easier to decide than some.Am i correct in my assumption?We just wanted to be reunited. I hope the MRT will give us that chance...I will pray that you will have your hearing soon and all the hopefuls like us....


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

weng said:


> Hi Havaiana...My visa was refused in April and we have been contacted now by MRT and has set the first hearing on October. We were pleasantly surprised that the hearing came early for we have heard and was even advised that it cud take a 7 months to 1 year before we hear from MRT.
> 
> I would like to believe that this is some good news for us which means that maybe our case is easier to decide than some.Am i correct in my assumption?We just wanted to be reunited. I hope the MRT will give us that chance...I will pray that you will have your hearing soon and all the hopefuls like us....


Hi Weng
I would guess that you are in Melbourne. Melbourne seems to be so much quicker than sydney. I don't know how they choose who is next for the hearing. I would think it would be based on the order in which the application is received, but this does not seem to be the case.

I have tried to explain to the MRT they need to be fair and equitable in their dealing as they are one agency, Melbourne should be assisting with Sydney's backlogs and vice versa, but they don't seem to understand the importance of this, families and futures are on hold, in limbo. Many peoples relationships are breaking down due to the stress of waiting, whilst the MRT states in their service standards to be in a timely manner - Hmmmm (what's timely about 16months)????

I will have my hearing with MRT on 4 October 2011 after waiting a gruelling 16months.

We all want to be reunited with our partners (husbands, wifes etc), this is such a difficult situation, the process is the most difficult, both emotionally and financially and its difficult that someone has put a negative into your relationship, I have never experienced anything like this in my life.

I think you are extremely lucky to get your hearing so quickly. I wish you and your partner the very best, I'm sure all will be ok, can I ask why you were refused, send a private email if you don't want to say on this forum. I'm curious. Its certainly made my marriage more stronger and I'm closer to my husband because of the pain and suffering we have both endured.

Went to MRT on 4/10/2011 - interviewers from MRT were great, very professional, very fair and very patient, it took about 3 hours, our case has been remitted back to cairo for the embassy to continue processing the visa application, so far he has been asked to redo police check with translation and to provide 8 passport sized pictures, he was then sent for another medical - all because it has been longer than 12 months. Everything asked has been completed to date so now we continue to wait, so excited cose this means that eventually he will be joining me in Australia - yipee.


----------



## weng (Nov 19, 2010)

havaiana girl said:


> Hi Weng
> I would guess that you are in Melbourne. Melbourne seems to be so much quicker than sydney. I don't know how they choose who is next for the hearing. I would think it would be based on the order in which the application is received, but this does not seem to be the case.
> 
> I have tried to explain to the MRT they need to be fair and equitable in their dealing as they are one agency, Melbourne should be assisting with Sydney's backlogs and vice versa, but they don't seem to understand the importance of this, families and futures are on hold, in limbo. Many peoples relationships are breaking down due to the stress of waiting, whilst the MRT states in their service standards to be in a timely manner - Hmmmm (what's timely about 16months)????
> ...


Hello Havaiana,

Thanks for the reply. I was in Melbourne for almost 5 yrs.However, I applied offshore on the strength of de facto and from a high risk country.

I am separated but I have applied for annulment of my marriage which to date is unresolved yet. The delegate refused us on the basis of the statement issued by my ex-husband and the fact that they found my lpower uggage in our former conjugal house where i keep some changes of clothes for when I visit my kids, I don't have to bring any with me.

I have been candid with everything they asked and truthful.However, they have misread everything and have concluded that I am not in a genuine and continuing relationship with my partner in exclusion of others.

It has been a very frustrating 1 year for us but we are hopeful that out love for each other will surpass all these and come out triumphant.in the end. Love conquers all.We just have to believe in the power of love and the mountains that it could move. Thanks for the support and knowing that there are people like you going through the same situation as we do. It makes the waiting all the more bearable.

God bless to you and all of us fervently longing to be with the one we love.Please update us what happened at the hearing.

weng

I could


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

havaiana girl said:


> I too agree with you both, we applied for MRT in June 2010 after the visa was refused. We still don't know when the MRT hearing will take place. No one seems to worry about the crisis that we as australians are being put through, what about our emotional turmoil, the hardship, and we have paid and done everything legal. We just want a fair go. The only thing we did was to find someone that loves and respect us and that we want to spend our future with.


Email received from Cairo - Visa granted 15 JANUARY 2012


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

havaiana girl said:


> Email received from Cairo - Visa granted 15 JANUARY 2012


congratulations, that was a hell of a road to walk, i'm really happy for you


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

*visa granted*

thank you:


----------

